# Nib broken



## rickycan (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi!
 Yesterday my Majetic JR foutain pen falls and the nib was broken.
I don´t know what to do..... in the first moment I decided to buy the tip part of the FP to PSI , but  later i thought thay may be that the nib(made in germany and iridium ballpoint) will be an accessory and buy out of PSI.
If so...   where???is dificult to change it?.Is tehre any web page with instructions?
Thanks in advance
 Ricardo
 Spain


----------



## Monty (Feb 1, 2010)

First off, here is some great reading on fountain pens here in the library - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3828
After you read these, contact Lou (DCBluesman). He has some great replacement nibs.


----------



## Crashmph (Feb 1, 2010)

second what monty said!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 1, 2010)

After you have a chance to read up on the links above, you might add to the post and let us know exactly what was damaged.  What you actually need may influence who you want to try to get it from.


----------

